
VanyerMedia invests in Venmo - jenn
http://vaynermedia.com/2010/03/announcing-our-investment-in-venmo/
======
jenn
Ah crap. What a moron. Sorry bout that @ajv!

------
schammy
I love huge obvious typos in headlines.

~~~
ajv
@schammy, hah good point! For reference, VaynerMedia is excited about all of
this :)

